
Connected kids: Tinitell makes wearable phones for children - Kittykn
http://www.thememo.com/2016/02/09/tinitell-wrist-phone-tinitell-phone-childrens-phone-for-kids/
======
Gnarl
I'd really like to see their pre-market RF testing data - specifically tested
against a child model and not the standard 200 pound adult SAR model (whilst
just ignoring for a moment that SAR testing is basically useless in
quantifying biological harm from RF).

